# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2010

## drague

ne festojm bashke me ju.

URIME FESTAT. :buzeqeshje: ;

----------


## elsaa

drague urime .

Urime per te gjithe ..

----------


## toni007

urime per festat
gjithe shqiptareve kudo ku ndodhen

qofte nje vite i mbare per te gjithe!!

----------


## drague

mos te keqkuptohen moderatoret . :buzeqeshje: 

nderrimi i vitit nuk eshte feste fetare.

me respekt    drague.

----------


## valdetshala

Urime Festat, ishalla ju plotesohen te gjitha deshirat dhe planifikimet per te ardhmen.

----------


## Kavir

Jena t`angazhum mer ti. Si thoshte Qazim Mulletja "Mu m`kenojne 700 kumrie m`kaptinet kjo bo muhabet kaishash ene fustonash".
Ne kemi hallin e protestes se dum t`heqim Birishen ene te veme Edishen.
Masanej dum t`fusim opoziten (Birishen dmth) n`parlament.
Kurse ti ke hall festash.
Neser urimet, se thone qe eshte ters te urosh para kohe.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shume shume urime te gjitheve!

----------


## alem_de

Urime e per shume vjet << Krishtlindjet >> te gjithe Shqipetareve kudo qe jane e ne vecanti 
Elsaa e Drague.I befshi per shume vjet.

Froche Weinachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neuen Jahr

----------


## MaDaBeR

Iu uroj te gjitheve Gezuar Festat, ardhte nje vit sa me i mbar per te gjithe juve dhe familjet tuaja.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> ne festojm bashke me ju.
> 
> URIME FESTAT.;


U befsh 100 Vjec dhe ne dasem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Gezuar Festat gjithe Shqiptareve kudo qe jane! Paqa mbizoterofte ne zemrat tuaja!
Ju uroj te jete nje vit realizimesh e suksesesh! Ne vit te mbare per te gjithe!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Falco115

> ne festojm bashke me ju.
> 
> URIME FESTAT.;



Ti qenke ateist more vella qfare feste ke ti tani? 
Vitin e ri do ta urojmë pas ca ditëve...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Jam munduar kaq ditë si të thur një urim sa më të shkurtër dhe përfundimisht ma mori mendja se ky duhet të jetë ai urimi gjithëpërfshirës:

Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2010
Le të jetë ky viti i realizimit të dëshirave tua personale, familjare dhe kombëtare.

Ja dhe një urim sipas zanatit me një ndërrimor:

GRUA, TRINË VEIZI
Sdi pse po nxitonte,
U kthye dhe në odën tonë
Që të na uronte.

Dhe unë bashkë me Trinën,
Gjyshër, gjyshe,pleq e plaka;
Këtu po e mbyll kaptinën
Se na iku nata:

Të rinj e të reja, djem dhe vasha
Mbrothësi, shëndet, lumturi
ju dëshiroj unë, Gi De Masha!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

*Gezuar vtin e ri i urj te gjith antarve te keti forumi dhe cdo shqiptari ku do qe esht nji vit te mbare dhe me plot lek mbarsi paqe dhe shendet....*

----------


## Apollyon

Ju uroj Gezuar Festat te gjitheve, pa dallim feje krahine apo ideje, shqiptaret e shqiperise dhe gjith kosovaret (uroj per nje shqiperi te bashkuar), te gjith ata qe kan bindje te ndryshme edhe orientime seksuale te ndryshme, te gjith ata qe jan vetem per kte fund viti, te gjith ata qe nuk jan ne shqiperi, te gjith burgaxhinjt qe skan mundesi te shijojne kto festa, te gjith ata qe ndodhen te shtruar ne spitale e skan mundesi te gezojne, te gjith ata qe do jene ne pune kte fundviti e sdo kene mundesi te jene prane familjeve (sic jan rojet e sigurimit dhe policet mjeket infermieret) .

Uroj qe viti qe po vjen, tju gjeje 1.000 her me mire se ky qe kaloi, urime te gjith juve familjarisht, befshi qejf naten e krishtlindjeve edhe naten e nderrimit te viteve, kalofshi nje nate sa me te bukur me familjaret tuaj. Qofshi sa me te suksesshem kete vit qe po vjen. 

*GEZUAR KRISHTLINDJET EDHE VITIN E RI 2010 SHOKE E SHOQE FORUMISTE.. JU KAM SHUM XHAN.*

----------


## valdetshala

> Jam munduar kaq ditë si të thur një urim sa më të shkurtër dhe përfundimisht ma mori mendja se ky duhet të jetë ai urimi gjithëpërfshirës:
> 
> Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2010
> Le të jetë ky viti i realizimit të dëshirave tua personale, familjare dhe kombëtare.


Nuk ke pasur nevoj te mundohesh sepse thurja e fjalive nga ju Zotni Adem, nuk paraqet kurre problem.

Urime te gjitheve duke ju deshiruar çdo te mire ne jete, shendet, ardhmeri.

----------


## Milkway

Urime gjithe shqiptarve vitin e ri 

Le te jet ky viti i shqiptarve e jo i tradhtarve.

----------


## bili99

Inspiruar  nga dy gotat  shqiptare  ne  urimin  me  lart   nga   Tironcja BLN :


Urim per Vitin e Ri

Gezuar  Vitin  e  Ri  !
Te  gjithe  shqiptareve ne bote.
Paci   shendet dhe   lumturi  ,
dhe  gotat  gjithmone plot.

Kush e mban emrin  shqiptar,
jetofshi   te  gjithe  n'liri  .
Paci   jeten  te   mbar ,
Gezuar   Vitin  e  Ri !





me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## BaBa

*gezuar gezuar - per shum vjet .*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime vitin e ri ,shendet dhe lumturi ne jete...*

----------

